# Terrova Prop Spinning



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bass Pro might have one, Dave. Or you could make one out of a small finish nail.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> My prop on the Minn Kota Terrova is spinning--took the prop off, the little pin on the shaft that the prop normally has to line up with is missing. Easy fix? Where can I find one?


I don’t know if they are different, but I have an extra MG pin if you want to try. Could drop it in the mail today if you want.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Minn Kota Trolling Motor Part - PIN-DRIVE 1" X 3/16" S/S - 2262658


Minn Kota Trolling Motor Replacement Parts - PIN-DRIVE 1" X 3/16" S/S - #2262658




www.fish307.com


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Buy 2 and leave one in your boat.


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

There are different size pins depending on the model you have. 

They are included in the minn kota props they sell at bass pro but I don’t believe bass pro sells just the pins.
Any trolling motor repair shop should carry them.


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

Vpdiaz said:


> There are different size pins depending on the model you have.
> 
> They are included in the minn kota props they sell at bass pro but I don’t believe bass pro sells just the pins.
> Any trolling motor repair shop should carry them.


1/8" pin on a 12v terrova 3/16" on 24v,went through that myself on my 12v terrova ,the pins are steel on the 12v models. a 1/8 x 3/4 long stainless steel roll pin works fine.bought mine at ace hardware


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Pack that area with grease when you install, DB. Check it regularly by removing the prop. Almost impossible to flush that area with fresh water during your clean up....


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

I have ordered them directly from minn kota. When you install a new one put some grease or anti seize on the pin because it can start rusting and it will get stuck inside the shaft it happened to me


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Stopped by Inshore Marine Specialties and my buddy Bobby Reichert quickly diagnosed the problem. As you all suggested, the pin had probably rusted out and broken off. Bobby got the remnant out and put a new one in, and gave me a spare! As Mark suggested, Bobby also said to pack that area with marine grease. Should be good to go now! If anyone in South Florida has a need for inshore related rigging and boat repairs, etc., Bobby can get you going!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bobby is good people! Next time your in the neighborhood give me a shout.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> My prop on the Minn Kota Terrova is spinning--took the prop off, the little pin on the shaft that the prop normally has to line up with is missing. Easy fix? Where can I find one?


@DBStoots 

Had the same problem with my Kota 6mo after buying it. They put a regular high carbon drift pin in my salt water motor....

I went to home depot and purchased some SS cotter pins that fit. 

Larger pain in the butt was drilling out what was left of the old pin...be careful..


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Clamfoot said:


> @DBStoots
> 
> Had the same problem with my Kota 6mo after buying it. They put a regular high carbon drift pin in my salt water motor....
> 
> ...


Bobby was able to tap in out--fortunately there was no rust. He said that he sees many that are rusted, and they generally have to be drilled out.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Bobby was able to tap in out--fortunately there was no rust. He said that he sees many that are rusted, and they generally have to be drilled out.


I''m glad to hear it. I dont know why Minn Kota cant get their head out of thier bilge pump on this issue. I've heard many stories.....

Tip, also get one of those wide machined nuts for the front of the prop. It did a great job taking out vibrations on mine.

Clam


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Clamfoot said:


> I''m glad to hear it. I dont know why Minn Kota cant get their head out of thier bilge pump on this issue. I've heard many stories.....
> 
> Tip, also get one of those wide machined nuts for the front of the prop. It did a great job taking out vibrations on mine.
> 
> Clam


This is interesting. I was wondering why people were using them.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Jason M said:


> This is interesting. I was wondering why people were using them.


Using the wide machined prop nut?
a) Reduced vibration, Reduced harmonic noise in the water especially when you get skinny and the fish are spooky. 
b) Avoid the costs and emotional toll of divorce. No tools are needed to get your non-fishing, idiot brother-in-law's line out of the trolling motor 2 times, during the golden hour, the day before Thanksgiving. Thus I didn't need to leave his dumb ass on the mangroves out in the lagoon, which would have surely ended in divorce. 

Some of the best 12 bucks I've spent.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Clamfoot said:


> Using the wide machined prop nut?
> a) Reduced vibration, Reduced harmonic noise in the water especially when you get skinny and the fish are spooky.
> b) Avoid the costs and emotional toll of divorce. No tools are needed to get your non-fishing, idiot brother-in-law's line out of the trolling motor 2 times, during the golden hour, the day before Thanksgiving. Thus I didn't need to leave his dumb ass on the mangroves out in the lagoon, which would have surely ended in divorce.
> 
> Some of the best 12 bucks I've spent.


So that was not the most Christian thing I've said this week, but you get the point....


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Clamfoot said:


> Using the wide machined prop nut?
> a) Reduced vibration, Reduced harmonic noise in the water especially when you get skinny and the fish are spooky.
> b) Avoid the costs and emotional toll of divorce. No tools are needed to get your non-fishing, idiot brother-in-law's line out of the trolling motor 2 times, during the golden hour, the day before Thanksgiving. Thus I didn't need to leave his dumb ass on the mangroves out in the lagoon, which would have surely ended in divorce.
> 
> Some of the best 12 bucks I've spent.


Where'd you find one for $12?? The TH Marine version is almost $60!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Clamfoot said:


> So that was not the most Christian thing I've said this week, but you get the point....


Meh it was worth a good laugh.

My new trolling motor has much more vibration than my old one. Going to get on this for mine.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Where'd you find one for $12?? The TH Marine version is almost $60!


Check your specific motor

Amazon is now 22 (prime)

Ebay is about 20


----------

